# Quickest way to strip steel BX armor?



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello guys, I came into a lot of steel BX from a demo job and I'm wondering the easiest way to separate the steel jacket from the interior wires so I can make some semi decent money from the scrap yard. (Steel is only worth 25¢ here in New Jersey).

Is there a method or a tool I can purchase to help me with this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Use a bx stripper.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep for sure


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jhellwig said:


> Use a bx stripper.



A BX cutter, as in a roto split?

I've used that for the little bit of progress I've made, but I can't help but feel like there has to be an easier way. 

My foreman suggested I use a dremel with the diamond cutoff wheel.. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

Dont waste a diamond wheel, if you do go that route. Just use a cheaper abrasive wheel.

There should be some way you can stretch and untwist the jacket enough to pull the wires. The Rack? (That medieval torture device)


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MC isn't so bad. You can strip 20' at a time. AC is the worst. 4' at a time if you're lucky. Usually less. It's not worth it unless you have absolutely nothing else going on in your life. I had a BIG pile in the shop that I worked on for weeks. I finally surrendered and took the rest in with the jacket on it.


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

dielectricunion said:


> Dont waste a diamond wheel, if you do go that route. Just use a cheaper abrasive wheel.
> 
> There should be some way you can stretch and untwist the jacket enough to pull the wires. The Rack? (That medieval torture device)



The I was told the regular carbide wheels make a lot of sparks when coming in contact with the steel. 

And I haven't tried the 'rack' method. Lol Something's gotta give tho!


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

btharmy said:


> MC isn't so bad. You can strip 20' at a time. AC is the worst. 4' at a time if you're lucky. Usually less. It's not worth it unless you have absolutely nothing else going on in your life. I had a BIG pile in the shop that I worked on for weeks. I finally surrendered and took the rest in with the jacket on it.



Yea I'm really looking at this 1,500 pound pile and starting to feel defeated!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

what is the scrap value of the bx with the jacket vs without the jacket?

( whatever the answer is, it isn't worth it. )


----------



## Cwhitman (Nov 16, 2014)

Grab it by the end and just unravel it. Go in a circle when it gets long cut it and repeat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Cut it in 10 to 15 ft. Pieces then just pull the wire out of it. It should just slide right out.


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

eejack said:


> what is the scrap value of the bx with the jacket vs without the jacket?
> 
> ( whatever the answer is, it isn't worth it. )



$0.25 with the jacket vs $1.75 without the jacket

And I have over a thousand pounds


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cwhitman said:


> Grab it by the end and just unravel it. Go in a circle when it gets long cut it and repeat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm trying.. But this stuff is no joke. 

I wish there was a power tool that I could purchase that would get me closer to my goal.

Is there a tool that I could use to put a split down the middle?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

cut into 50 foot length and then Rig cable to your truck bumper and just unwind it back up and unwind works like a champ


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Cut it in 10 to 15 ft. Pieces then just pull the wire out of it. It should just slide right out.


Not if it is AC with the paper rapped conductors. Nope!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

JayRu594 said:


> $0.25 with the jacket vs $1.75 without the jacket And I have over a thousand pounds


. 

After you remove the jacket you may have less than 1000 lbs. so, it's not apples to apples as far as the selling weight.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

JayRu594 said:


> $0.25 with the jacket vs $1.75 without the jacket
> 
> And I have over a thousand pounds


Sheath you mean? Or do you have to strip the metal sheath AND the insulation jacket? 

You are definitely going to earn that $1.50 difference. I would just go to a different scrap yard that will pay more for the scrap BX as it is. Unless you're laid off or something and have lots of time on your hands.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Is this bx wrapped in paper?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

You have been given sound advice, and I will reinforce it. As someone who recycles and scraps almost obsessively I will tell you to take it in as it is. Unless you have no other prospects, hobbies, family, etc... it isn't worth it.


----------



## Cwhitman (Nov 16, 2014)

As others are asking can you upload a picture of exactly what your talking about. If it is what I think it is you should be able to just unravel it from the end and cut it down in sections.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Is this bx wrapped in paper?



Yes!


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Sheath you mean? Or do you have to strip the metal sheath AND the insulation jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> You are definitely going to earn that $1.50 difference. I would just go to a different scrap yard that will pay more for the scrap BX as it is. Unless you're laid off or something and have lots of time on your hands.



Yea, I guess I was referring to the sheath. I Just want to separate the steel armor from the actual 12-2 wire inside.


----------



## JayRu594 (Nov 16, 2014)

farlsincharge said:


> You have been given sound advice, and I will reinforce it. As someone who recycles and scraps almost obsessively I will tell you to take it in as it is. Unless you have no other prospects, hobbies, family, etc... it isn't worth it.



Thank you for your advice but I'm gonna really try before I give up


----------



## ace4545 (Aug 10, 2014)

man bx cable here is $1.15 a pound... in ontario canada, would never even think of stripping bx


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Why don't you try to make something like a wore stripper. Could be done cheaply. Say make a path for the wire to go thru and figure out how to mount a cut off wheel/die grinder over that . I can see it beingfast and it sure as hell.my not work still. The cap is just a pain . You would almost need to cut off wheels over it to make a channel be just a single slice.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

:001_huh: Sorry, I don't understand what you are trying to say !


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

JayRu594 said:


> Hello guys, I came into a lot of steel BX from a demo job and I'm wondering the easiest way to separate the steel jacket from the interior wires so I can make some semi decent money from the scrap yard. (Steel is only worth 25¢ here in New Jersey).
> 
> Is there a method or a tool I can purchase to help me with this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need to have kids, easiest way to get it done without investing your own time.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

If you really want the wire you should get the large loppers and cut two foot lengths. You will blister cutting that much with pliers. It doesn't pull out any longer.


----------

